# Thoughts???



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi guys

I was just interested as to peoples views on this matter.....sorry to admin if they feel this is inappropriate

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/news/tm_headline=drug-addict-gets-twins-on-nhs%26method=full%26objectid=19083628%26siteid=66633-name_page.html

Channy xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Channy i dont know what to think about this!

Guess quite angry seeing as me and my hubby are hard working and pay a fortune in tax money yet because we are too young we have no choice but to pay for private treatment.

Kate xx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Kate 

I had mixed feelings too, obviously the thought of anyone going through 5 miscarriages is unthinkable but like you & your dh...we have worked for years, paid taxes etc.....I may not have such feelings if they had not still been on metadone  

Channy xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Its a hard one channy as the job i do i have to treat people the same and its hard sometimes to keep your thoughts to yourself. I do feel sorry for them having so many miscarriages and people who are infertile for whatever reason should be entilted to a free NHS treatment - Maybe having these children will make them give it up for good.

Kate xx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Kate

I am a nurse hunny, so i understand totally about treating everybody the same.......like you say lets just hope that these babies will help them get their lives in order. 

Channy xxx


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

well I am very shocked that they were able to have twins with fertility treatment.  If someone has a BMI that is seen as not acceptable then they need to go away, do something about it and then go back when they are seen as an acceptable size.  The lady in question is only 28 (she had time on her side to get clean), I think they should have let her complete her course of methadone, stay clean for another month or two after (I would have said longer, but I know what it is like to go through a no hope stage when TTC) and then been given her fertility treatment if she met all of the criteria set out.  

I just hope that the twins have a very nice enjoyable life.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

maybe it would have been a good idea to get them clean insted of giving them TX   who in the right mind agreed to this ?

methadone it still a harsh drug in itself so why would you knowingly put any unborn child through this ? it is wrong + whats to say these people are fit to be parents when they are drug dependent,

i do feel for the mother misscarying but maybe that wouldnt have been the case if she wasnt a addict 

i personally think it is disgusting that this was allowed to take place when i know women on here who work hard along with their partners + pay their taxes + who have a healthy stable home who have to scrimp + scrape to get their TX, its not on

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Milly40 (May 8, 2007)

Hi ALL,
                  I had just started browsing the site and came across Clegs findings about the woman who had twins on methadone.well what can I say !!! I was badly counselled by newcastle life centre who said I was too old at 40 to have ivf so I had to pay even though I have worked all my life,paid taxes etc and they even told me if I went for DE i would have to wait up to 5 years.hence now going to IM. life is so cruel sometimes.I work as a midwife and deal with these people even when i was going through my ivf.  I even had to give babies away for adoption whilst going through my tx    so NO I dont agree with it.

                      Katie40 xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi guys!
Interesting article.  I would have thought individual clinics would have their own criteria for exclusion in an assisted conception program.  Most of these though are to do with low success rates (ie high BMI, maternal age, high FSH etc) and are therefore in the 'patients best interests' (in their view!).  I am a doctor myself and I would only judge people on clinical grounds such as success rates, and not on social grounds.  I wouldn't have thought they would treat a current street drug user but someone on a reduction program at a proper treatment centre - well who knows?  So far the only way they judge us is buy the filling in of the form by our GP about whether we are deemed suitable to be parents (think its called 'welfare of the child').  Presume GP Ok'ed it for these guys and hey presto.  Not everyone would agree with the GP!
The things that get me going in my job is cosmetic boob jobs and nose jobs on the NHS - think that money could deffo be better spent!!  
Nicks


----------



## Milly40 (May 8, 2007)

Hi all,
                      yes this one is a difficult one,but surely even on methadone alone is not a good enough reason to warrant the tx. If a smoker has to give up, and someone with a raised BMI has to go on a diet,then why cant a former herion addict get clean before tx. The risks alone are complex, babies can still withdraw badly,there is increased risk of prem labours and prem rupture of membranes,the list could go on and on !!! its a very difficult situation as some believe that no one should be denied treatments of any kind.However there is also a responsibility of the patient as well.We all know the welfare of the child is paramount and I know in alot of these cases that being on herion is not their only problem and the social issues are much deeper.Methadone is still a controlled drug , and the mother has to be fit enough to look after not one but two babies.


                  KATIE40 xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I heard a debate on this on the radio the other day and the initial impression given was that she and her partner were both clean before tx started. I didn't think that was a problem as everyone deserves a chance, especially if they've worked hard to beat addiction. However, now I see they're still using methodone I'm shocked. As most of you have said, if overweight women are expected to lose weight before tx why can't someone, at 28, be asked to sort herself out beforehand.


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I am so angry to read that.....
How dare they still take methedone whilst pregnant...disgusting...
even more disgusting is the fact that they were able to have NHS funding...me and my dh cant have funding cos he has two children from a prev relationship, yet its me with the problem.....I am so angry that we get the raw end of the stick, yet a drug addict gets given treatment! 
Just shows doesnt it...what kind of crazy world we live in!
what happened to the welfare of the child assesment?


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)




----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

In my opionion they both should have got totally clean before having fertility treatment... in a way they could say they were 'clean' just on methadone, but thats just a substitue and they are relying on that to keep them off heroin.

what if things go wrong & they end back on the stuff, whats gonna happen to the babies then? id say it takes at least 2-3years, drug & methadone free to see if someone is able to stay off drugs. its too easy to fall backwards (ex was addict, seen how hard it is to stay clean)

Cant believe they got nhs funding either, but yet they wont give people who are over weight tx... all a bit backwards to me.   

thats my rant over with anyway

xxx


----------



## Milly40 (May 8, 2007)

hi to all,
                            yes unfortunately this happens   many babies withdraw even to those on methadone as some still take heroin whilst on the so called programme   they know how to work the system and if they say they are on the methadone programme they can keep their babies  what a cruel world we live in     
                            
                    I could rant on for ages as I am a midwife and deal with these people was even harder on my treatment,going to work,trying to inject myself then in the next hour giving a baby away to social services     
                
                      katie40 xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

What I can't understand is why someone with a high BMI is told no tx until the weight reduces but its okay to give someone tx who is taking methadone.  Surely there is a lot less risk to the baby born to the overweight mother than a mother who is on methadone!!  I remember watching a programme about a women on herion and drinking 1 bottle of vodka a day during her pregnancy and it totally disgusted me that this was going on and her mother was fully supporting her!!  I was pg with DD at the time and wouldn't dream of going out and getting drunk, i was scared to even take paracetamol.  Life just isn't bl**dy fair!!

Shelley x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't agree with it. My dh has a genetic condition which meant we were always going to need ivf. We were thankfully allowed 2 free goes ( and then we had to fight for one of them ) but have had to pay for 5 cycles. I know it's not about the money but we both worked our butts off to pay for them.

Sarah x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)




----------

